# Mosquitoes??



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Are there any? If so where? We went to the Maldives 2 years ago and my husband was eaten alive. Even in England he gets bit everywhere. Can anyone advise?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Are there any? If so where? We went to the Maldives 2 years ago and my husband was eaten alive. Even in England he gets bit everywhere. Can anyone advise?


Not seen any whilst I've been here. The only time i've even come into contact with flies was at the Hatta Pools. This place seems relatively insect free...

...don't know about the summer though as haven't experienced one here yet.

HTH


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

i read in the explorer that the springs etc were havens for insects...

not sure if this is true though... any views?


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

What about mosquitoes in Dubai Marina? They usually tend to increase near still water.



greatexpectations said:


> i read in the explorer that the springs etc were havens for insects...
> 
> not sure if this is true though... any views?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, there are mosquitoes in Dubai. If you are sat outside, particularly near stagnant water there are quite a few around, but they are not malarial. They are here year round. If you live in an apartment, you won't come into contact with them and ther really aren't that many.

Repellants are readily available and most people find that over time (due to extended exposure) they get bitten less. If your husband is one of those people who is bitten a lot, I strongly recommend that he takes Brewers Yeast tablets each day. The high vitamin B content changes the smell of you skin for biting insects and he will be bitten much less.

-


----------

